# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Duvida sobre iluminação para acróporas

## João Graça

Boas, e o seguinte, eu tenho um aquario com 100X50X50 (250 litros) e sump com 90X40X50 (180 litros) com refugio, e estava a pensar por uma calha de HQI, a minha duvida e se posso ter acróporas e mantiporas so com um foco???? e quais são os cuidados para se poder mante-las saudaveis e vistosas????
Abraços

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 1 foco nao sei se será boa ideia pois terás muita luz numa zona e na outra menos (num metro talvez seja suficiente).. depende da restante iluminaçao que tiveres no aquario.(poe o setup do teu aquario na respectiva secçao do forum)

Para teres montiporas e acroporas terás que a colocar na zona superior do aquario e debaixo do foco, numa zona com forte circulação (sem ser directamente á frente da boca do powerhead).

O restante cuidado é com a qualidade da agua, nitritos e amonia a zero, nitratos baixos, e claro um bom indice de cálcio e Kh.

----------


## João Graça

Obrigado pela dica.
Não pus o setup porque ainda esta no inicio, apenas tem 3 semanas e ainda esta a ser modificado, mas tal como todos os bons aquariofilistas, deve-se sempre pensar antes de montar o que se quer por la dentro, e queria fazer ja os planos de futuro, para poder ter 1 ou 2 acróporas e 1 ou 2 mantiporas. 
Abraços

----------


## João Graça

Vou aproveitar o tópico, eu estava a pensar por um turbelle stream 6060, mas tenho medo que seja movimentação a mais para o meu aquario, o que me dizem????? 
Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Tal como o Gil já disse, podes ter acroporas só com um foco! Se estiveres a pensar em colocar apenas um foco de 150W será preciso que os SPS´s fiquem por baixo deste, pois para iluminares um aquário de 100 cm vais precisar de o colocar a pelo menos 25 cm da água o que só por si vai fazer com que percas muita luz.

Para as dimensões do teu aqua, o ideal mesmo é colocares 2 focos de 150W...

----------


## Gil Miguel

Uma Stream nesse aquario penso que nao seja possivel. Vai-te levantar o Areao todo..acho que terás que optar por mais que uma bomba de menor débito.

----------


## João Graça

Eu tenho 2 bombas de 2000 L/H a apontar para cima, para mexer a superficie da agua, e tenho duas saidas da bomba de retorno que esta na sump, que faz o mesmo debito. estou a pensar compra um Squid mais tarde, para fazer o retorno. Axas que xega de movimentação????

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João


Como sou pouco adepto de bombas dentro do aquario, o meu concelho iria para uma boma de retorno mais potente (por exemplo de 6500L) e a utilização de um SQWID. Para alem de teres um fluxo variavel, suprimias o uso de bombas dentro do display.
Quanto a turbelle stream 6060, se bem que seja uma excelente bomba, acho-a despropositada para um aquario dessas dimensões.

----------


## João Graça

Obrigado desde ja a todos pelos conselho.
Julio, qual era a bomba que aconselhavas dentro desse caudal??? e onde consigo arranjar essa bomba a um preço agradavel????
Essa ideia de ter aquario sem bombas agrada-me.   :SbSourire:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João

Eu conheço as Aqua Medic Ocean Runner 6500 e tenho uma opinião muito boa acerca delas. Quanto ao local mais apropriado para as adquirir, o melhor é mesmo a nossa area de logistas e pesquisar entre eles.  :SbSourire:

----------


## João Graça

Pois, mas ca em Portugal não são propriamente baratas, chegando a preços de   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
Vou ver o que se arranja la fora  :Wink: , entretanto podiam dar uma vista de olhos ao meu setup, a ver se aste algo errado ou que poderia melhorar.
Medidas Aquario: 100X50X50 (250 litros) e Sump com 180 litros com refugio.
tenho 25 kg de areao de coral no aquario principal e 10 kg de areia viva no refugio, tenho 30kg de RV no aquario principal e 5/6 kg no refugio (ambas as quantidades são para ser aumentadas).
tenho um escumador midiflotor alterado, com uma pedra difusora das maiores e uma bomba de 550L/H a bombear ar la para dentro.
Movimentação são 6000 L/H (2 bombas de 2000L/H e o retorno que e de 3000 L/H)
Adiciono kalk todas as noites (1 colher pequena em 1,5 litros) e fasso trocas semanais de 20 litros com água do mar, e adiciono estrocio a agua das trocas (do mar).
Futuras compras: calha com 2 focos de HQI, +- 20kg de RV e possivelmente a troca das bombas proposta pelo Julio.  :Wink: 
Façam ai os vossos comentarios, ralhem comigo, pois sou aceito qualquer comentário que venha beneficiar o meu aquario.  :Smile: 
Abraço

----------


## João Graça

Ja agora, aqui alguem manda vir cenas de fora?????????? se sim agradecia que me avisassem por aqui ou por MP
 :Vitoria:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas, João

Parece-me um setup bastante bem conseguido.
Algumas observações:

1. Tenho dúvidas que um midiflotor assegure escumação suficiente para esse aquário, quando povoado, mas obviamente isso vai depender do número e tamanho dos peixes que lá forem introduzidos. Não é, por isso, uma preocupação imediata.

2. Quanto à iluminação, também me parece que o ideal seria ter 2 HQI/150w. Outra alternativa provavelmente menos dispendiosa é a utilização de lâmpadas T5. Também são suficientes para manutenção dos corais duros que pensas ter (acroporas e montiporas) e podem-te reduzir bastante o custo de aquisição. Têm uma diferença relevante quanto ao efeito da luz: é uma luz constante e igual por todo o aquário, ao contrário das HQI que fazem efeitos de luz (tipo ondas e reflexos). 
Eu gosto bastante mais do efeito estético das HQI, mas as T5  também são de considerar.

3. Se fazes as trocas de água com água do mar (natural), não é necessário adicionar estrôncio, porque a água natural tem-no na quantidade certa.

4. Pelo que percebi tens o aquário a maturar há 3 semanas, tendo sido montado com água natural. Faz um teste à água e se estiver em condições aceitáveis (se é mesmo água natural, está com certeza), podes começar a introzir a de limpeza (nassarius, turbos, astreas e alguns camarões) que te vão ser muito úteis.

5. O que tens no refúgio, para além da RV e areia viva ? Tens macroalga (por ex., caulerpa). Se não tens, sou capaz de te arranjar alguns pés, ainda que, aviso desde já, não estão em grandes condições (o meu aquário de crescimento de caulerpa está muito desleixado).

Vai dando notícias.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> o meu aquário de crescimento de caulerpa está muito desleixado


Bom sinal João. Bom sinal

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Pois, mas ca em Portugal não são propriamente baratas, chegando a preços de


Eu costumo comprar algumas coisa em lojas online alemãs e dar um espreitadela na Ebay alema




> tenho um escumador midiflotor alterado, com uma pedra difusora das maiores e uma bomba de 550L/H a bombear ar la para dentro.
> Movimentação são 6000 L/H (2 bombas de 2000L/H e o retorno que e de 3000 L/H)


Humm aonde é que ja ouvi esta do midiflotor alterado.. foi em algum lado...
De qualquer maneira vai pensando em vender esse escumador e arranjar um como deve ser, sendo o escumador uma peça vital acho que é de investir num escumador melhor pois no futuro podes-te arrepender.




> Adiciono kalk todas as noites (1 colher pequena em 1,5 litros) e fasso trocas semanais de 20 litros com água do mar, e adiciono estrocio a agua das trocas (do mar).


Isso de adicionares estroncio pode vir a ser um grande Erro, Na minha opiniao devias parar desde já com a adiçao de qualquer destes tipos de aditivo (estroncio, iodo etc etc) já que a agua do mar tem estes elementos em quantidades mais que suficientes. com a continuaçao da adiçao vais ter quantidades toxicas, agravado pelo facto de nao teres nada no aquario que te consuma o estroncio.





> Futuras compras: calha com 2 focos de HQI, +- 20kg de RV e possivelmente a troca das bombas proposta pelo Julio. 
> Façam ai os vossos comentarios, ralhem comigo, pois sou aceito qualquer comentário que venha beneficiar o meu aquario. 
> Abraço


Quanto as HQI´s Acho que deves mesmo ir para os 2 em vez de 1   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :SbPiggy:    é mesmo a melhor opçao "Joao" lol
E para poupares um pouco para 1 escumador decente, em vez de comprares 20 kilos de rocha viva compra metade de rocha morta, que a rocha viva que tens no aquario (ja é uma quantidade razoavel) vai-te colonizar toda a rocha morta.
Acho que com esse escumador subdimensionado, podes vir a ter o futuro do aquario comprometido.è claramente insuficiente.


Joao Monteiro: A mim davam-me jeito esses pés.. é que nao tendo uma qtdade mais ou menos razoavel o vulpinus da cabo de tudo antes de terem tempo para crescerem.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Gil,

Quando quiseres, combinamos. Tenho taxifolia e prolifera. Tens é que as limpar muito bem antes de introduzir no teu aqua (tenho cyano no aq. de crescimento).
Envia MP.

----------


## João Graça

João M. Monteiro:
Boas, tenho caulerpa dos 3 tipos, e tanbem ja tenho a equipe de limpeza.  :Smile: 
Mas uns pezinhos de caulerpa sao sempre bem vindos. lol
Quanto ao midiflutor, ja falei com o Ricardo para uma possivelk compra de um dos escumadores que a marca dele vai começar a vender brevemente.
Julio:
Muito bom sinal, lol,   :SbSourire:  
Gil:
Sei porque dizes isso de que ouviste a do escumador em algum lado, lololo, foi um membro ca do forum (Tiago Sousa) que me emprestou o dele para desenrasco enquanto espero por um melhor, e fasso intençoes de mudar depressa. E sei que tu e ele não se deram muito bem, ele mostrou-me as mensagens,lolol, mas ele e apenas meu colega de turma. lol   :SbSourire:  
Ja agora podias dizer esse site alemão que falas, mandas vir muitas coisas de la????? são de confiança???? e teem preços porreiros?????
 :Vitoria:

----------


## Gil Miguel

ok ok joao na boa sendo tu ou se fosse ele.. para mim esta tudo bem.

 as lojas sao mesmo de confiança e tem coisas muitas delas a preços bastante competitivos com os de cá.
as 2 melhorzitas na minha opiniao sao :

http://1und1.aquaristic.net/AQ0b5fe9...300+1098496217

http://www.shopsolution.nl/shop/home...ageid=pagina14


Joao Monteiro: Nao ha problema, tenho aqui uma ou 2 zonas com esse mesmo problema e com alguma alga cabelo (agua da torneira é o que dá  :Frown:  )
e dai tar a tentar introduzir macros no aquario principal (nao ha sump)
Vou enviar Mp  :Wink:  abraço!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Já agora e com experiencia própria a http://www.seame.com/int/ trabalha 5 estrelas e pode ser uma boa opção.

----------


## João Graça

A aquaristic ja conhecia, o outro ainda não, mas sendo sincero, acho que a aquaristic apresenta mais diversidade de marcas e melhores preços, mas e so a minha opinião, eu ja mandei vir de la coisas, mas nao foi através da minha conta (que nao tenho) e prefiro não me meter nisso, pois o meu ingles e  muito traiçoeiro e alemao entao nao percebo nada. lol.
Então por exemplo, se eu vir alguma coisa nalgum destes sites que me agrade, um de voces mandava vir para mim???? please please please.   :SbSourire:  
Abraço

----------


## João Graça

Ja agora, qual e o escumador que me aconselham????? dentro de um preço de 300 a 400?????
 :SbOk5:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Se quiseres um de hang-on, o Deltec MCE 600 tem apresentado excelentes resultados e está nessa ordem de preços (eventualmente até um pouco menos).

----------


## João Graça

Boas, mas o maior problema, e que não tenho espaço na sump para um escumador, so mesmo midiflotor, eu estava a pensar mais num daqueles que se liga com mangueiras e isso.
 :SbOk5:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas, 

O escumador que indiquei pode ser pendurado no vidro lateral do aquário. É bastante discreto:
http://www.deltecaquariumsolutions.com/skimmers_2.php

----------


## João Graça

Boas, João, sabes qual e a largura, altura e comprimento do escumador, e que estou com alguma falta de espaço no aquario.   :Admirado:  
 :SbOk5:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Está no link:
_Dimensions:  L 260 x W 180 x H 500 (width includes pipework)_

----------

